# Not Camera Shy



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 16, 2015)

My tremendous fear of stinging insects was rekindled today... while mowing, I noticed this. Located about 3' from the garage door, which I keep open when working. I saw 2 in the garage yesterday while working on something, then realized why today. There were about 40, and I assume they were working on building a nest. Had to get a buddy to come spray em for me. I was real close to a full blown panic attack. One childhood incident ruined me for life.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 16, 2015)

YIKES! Hornets?


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 16, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> YIKES! Hornets?


No, those big red wasps. Not sure which I hate more, but I know I'm equally freaked out by all of em haha

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 16, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> No, those big red wasps. Not sure which I hate more, but I know I'm equally freaked out by all of em haha


Thank god we don't have those up here. Hornets are bad enough, and mean! I have started to get more allergic to the stings, been stung by everything. Honey bee's where always the worst for me because they inject so much venom, I go straight to the hospital. Yellow jackets, bumble bee's, wasp, I've been hit by them all. I had an allergic reaction to bald faced hornets last time I was stung, never had that before, little bastard nailed me 3 times. I came back and killed it's whole family, lol. Not much creeps me out, bee's a little.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 16, 2015)

A blow torch an a can of wd40 works great on em at night....

But they look a smidgen too close to the house for that...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 16, 2015)

I like the bee spray that shoots 20 feet, gives me a head start running!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 16, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> Thank god we don't have those up here. Hornets are bad enough, and mean! I have started to get more allergic to the stings, been stung by everything. Honey bee's where always the worst for me because they inject so much venom, I go straight to the hospital. Yellow jackets, bumble bee's, wasp, I've been hit by them all. I had an allergic reaction to bald faced hornets last time I was stung, never had that before, little bastard nailed me 3 times. I came back and killed it's whole family, lol. Not much creeps me out, bee's a little.



I was stung many times by hornets when I was 7 or 8... i guess it literally traumatized me. I will honestly have a panic attack if I have a close encounter with them. Not allergic either. 



ripjack13 said:


> A blow torch an a can of wd40 works great on em at night....
> 
> But they look a smidgen too close to the house for that...



Burning the house down was my backup plan if the spray failed.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 16, 2015)

I can't even count the number of times of times I've been stung. I don't mind bees.

Spiders....I'm gettin used to them now. My grandson comes over every Friday and we (read that as Me..) look for bugs and worms for his bug kit. As soon as he leaves the kit gets sunk in the river for the weekend....just to make sure they're dead...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## HomeBody (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm with you. I hate bees. I'd take a timber rattler over a pack of mad bees any day. I'm not allergic but I still hate them. Always do battle with bees at night. The 20 ft. spray is the best. Here's a pic of the most venomous bee in the US. Not generally a threat to humans but is has to most powerful sting. The tarantula hawk. I'm glad they're out west and not around here. Gary

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 17, 2015)

I remember the tarantula hawk wasp from when I lived in California, they are huge! Think about it, they have to be big enough to take down a tarantula spider. Good thing is they are solitary and not really nesters. and they are not aggressive too humans unless your a dumb a$$ and mess with them. The bright orange wings should be a warning not to mess with them if their size isn't enough!!


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Best to eradicate them before their nest gets too big. I'm always battling some form of stinging critters - currently at war with a nest that is in the wall of my garage where the bees entered through a crack in a downspout that the crazy house builder installed through the wall. I will win this battle when I remove the downspout and stucco over the hole! Good thing you have a friend that can wage a proxy war for you! Chuck


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 17, 2015)

I hate hornets ( brownish mustard yellow ones) too ! When I was a youngin , i merely looked at one on the side of our house and it came right at me stinging me on the hand and flew off. I keep a cpl cans on hand of the spray that shoots 15-20 feet .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 17, 2015)

Been stung plenty of time- getting even is what counts though. Best get even- I was working on a fence line and heard buzzing- took off and looked back and a 14" diameter hornets nest was right above where I was clearing brush. 12 gauge pump and birdshot at close range- just left grey paper floating in then air- Revenge is what I call it....... We have no hornets this year but a lot of yellow jackets- lots of bee spray.......

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 17, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> looked back and *a 14' diameter* hornets nest was right above where I was clearing brush. y.......


Holy crap how did one shotgun blast take care of a hornets nest that was 14 feet in diameter! Pictures! Pictures

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 17, 2015)

Wildthings said:


> Holy crap how did one shotgun blast take care of a hornets nest that was 14 feet in diameter! Pictures! Pictures


Sorry 14 inches- I will change it


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 17, 2015)

I've done some drive by shootings at hornet nests before. But always from a vehicle, and always rolled the window up real quick after shooting. Done plenty of yellow jacket nests with diesel and a lighter. That's always fun.


----------



## TimR (Aug 17, 2015)

Well, being the season for cicadas around here, it's also the season for 'cicada killers'....huge mothers. Personally never been bothered by one, but the size of them does make one take notice. The supposedly aren't nearly as aggressive as a lot of wasps can be...but who wants to get that close!

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 17, 2015)

TimR said:


> Well, being the season for cicadas around here, it's also the season for 'cicada killers'....huge mothers. Personally never been bothered by one, but the size of them does make one take notice. The supposedly aren't nearly as aggressive as a lot of wasps can be...but who wants to get that close!
> View attachment 85776



Mean looking buggers for sure !


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 17, 2015)

Oh my.. I'd be walking around with a shotgun if we had those here.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm not bothered by flying stingers much but the Japanese Hornet scares me a wee bit. And they are here now. 






You got to be a badass insect to take down my friend the praying mantis. These hornets kill people too.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 17, 2015)

Those japanese hornets are insane mean! And very big too. I watched a show about them and they are cool and scary at the same time. The bad thing about them is they will wipe out an entire honey bee colony just to get the bee larvae.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 17, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I'm not bothered by flying stingers much but the Japanese Hornet scares me a wee bit.


By wee bit, do you mean you'd pee on yourself and run around flapping your arms screaming like a little girl if one got close to you? If so, I am in agreement with you

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## HomeBody (Aug 18, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> - getting even is what counts though.Revenge is what I call it....... ....



I rented my first house back in '74. I was doing a clean up in the yard and picked up a small roll of old carpet. Yellow jackets came out in droves and nailed me. I decided for revenge I'd wait until the coldest day of the year and go out and unroll the carpet. It was Jan. or Feb. Temp in the teens, snow cover, and the wind was blowing pretty good. I went out and unrolled the carpet. The yellow jackets rolled out on the snow and the wind blew the whole swarm away. They were southbound last time I saw them. The world is mine and still mine! Gary

Reactions: Like 2


----------

